# FMA in Fayetteville, NC



## DanJuanDeSiga (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm glad to read the feedback of both sides concerning this video. All the participants in this video (excluding myself) are all enlisted military personnel stationed at Ft Bragg and the 82nd Airborne. All the soldiers in the video (except 2 others, a rigger and a MP) are Special Forces guys that have been deployed to the "sandbox" (Iraq & Afghanistan) and have been there more than once. These guys are trained warriors, and to them this type of training is alot of fun and challenging. I take personal delight that these guys were even willing to go all-out the way we did. The training in our group is approached in a hardcore combative and dynamic approach with an equal consideration for Personal SAFETY to avoid any further/unnecessary injury in order to continue training. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5J4_fFFvjus

This video is a revision of both the DAMAG-INC 2005 and 2006 promo and demo videos in presentation format. DAMAG-INC Kali Combatives as taught by Daniel Arola in Fayetteville, North Carolina just down the road from Ft Bragg and the 82nd Airborne. Training emphasis via full-contact sparring and attributes drilling with sticks, knives and empty hands in all the ranges of head-on combatives, streefight proficiency, battlefield survival and others.


----------



## DanJuanDeSiga (Aug 9, 2006)

This round is one of many warm-up rounds with padded sticks prior to Chris' first time experience in sparring live with real rattan sticks. 
Chris is the one in the lighter colored t-shirt and Rigger Josh is the one in the gray.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6txMGaI06o

Fraz and Chris G are seen in the 1st round of this video. This is their first time ever to spar with the live rattan stick and full-contact. Rigger Josh jumps in the 2nd round with Fraz and then takes the 3rd round with Chris. The contact is real and so is the evidence at the end of this video. ... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geJ2yfC3FD4


----------



## DanJuanDeSiga (Sep 28, 2006)

Last Monday(Sept 25), Chris and Fraz tested for their level 2 rank test.
 Here are some of the clips of the sparring portion of their test.The first clip shows them both sparring for the first time with two sticks. They've drilled with two sticks before but never have sparred with doublestick, so I had them do it anyway as part of their test. I think they did a very good job for their first time sparring double stick style.
  In the second clip, Fraz spars with Jason Couture with the single stick and in the third clip below, I jump in spar with Chris with the double sticks. We had fun that evening. They both passed by the way. Congratulations to both of them.

Chris and Fraz Double stick sparring

Fraz and Jason Single stick sparring

Daniel and Chris Double stick sparring

Enjoy!


----------



## DanJuanDeSiga (Oct 5, 2006)

I couldn't believe my eyes when it happened! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Months ago I was asked by the publisher of FMA Digest to submit a write-up about the DAMAG-INC Kali Combatives group to put on as an article in a future issue of FMA Digest. Anyway, the links below will lead to the latest issue of FMA Digest which has the article about DAMAG-INC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I encourage all members of this group to subscribe to this online magazine.

Regards,
Daniel


Please be patient downloading, large Issue.

Click or paste in your address browser the link below to download your copy:
http://www.fmadigest.com/Issues/current/Vol4_No1.exe

Mac users: http://www.fmadigest.com/Issues/current/Vol4_No1.pdf

Acrobat Reader Printable: http://www.fmadigest.com/Issues/current/Vol4_No1.pdf

For those who have DNL - (DNL file is a data only file (therefore resistant to computer viruses) but requires the end-user to have plugin/viewer to view it. It is also a slightly smaller download than the other type of files because it does not have the viewer built in.): http://www.fmadigest.com/Issues/current/Vol4_No1.dnl

DNL plug in download - http://www.fmadigest.com/Issues/DNL-.../dwbreader.exe

Publisher
FMAdigest
1297 Eider Cir.
Fallon, NV 89406
[775] 423-3253



FMAdigest - www.fmadigest.com


----------

